# Replacement bar/chain for a Stihl MS250



## DSChamber (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi... I am trying to find a replacement bar and chain for my father inlaw's Stihl MS250. His stock 16" Stihl roll-o-matic bar split open on him and now he needs a replacement. The local dealer said a Stihl bar would cost $75 Cad (taxes in) and that to me is highway robbery, plus they never had any in stock and would have to order it in.... he is running I believe a .325" pitch/.050"guage Stihl chain. It was the stock chain, a .325" Rapid Micro 2 or so I am assuming, no idea on the gauge of this chain

I searched on Bailey's and the only thing I can find is this Oregon, .325" pitch, .063" guage bar/chain combo. But it doesn't list the MS250 in it's list of compatible saws (almost every other Stihl saw is though)

Bailey's - 16" Oregon Pro-Lite Bar & Chain Combo

This bar does list the MS250 as a compatible saw (.325" pitch and .063" gauge)

Bailey's - Oregon 16" Pro-Lite Chainsaw Bar for Stihl 025/250 62 Drive Links


I then went on Oregon's website and they list the following bar/chain options for the MS250, funny that they only list the saw capable of .325" pitch and .050" gauge.

Chain's

Bailey's - Oregon 16" Chainsaw Chain Loop

Bailey's - Oregon 20BPX Chainsaw Chain

Bar (although Oregon lists the 160SLBA074 as a compatible bar, Bailey's doesnt' list the MS250 as a compatible saw)

Bailey's - Oregon 16" Pro-Lite Chainsaw Bar for Stihl 62 Drive Links

Man finding a replacement bar/chain information on this Stihl is like trying to hack into the CIA .... Google gives me nothing and the Stihl Manual is vague. I found lots of different options for my Husky 445 on Bailey's... glad I went the Husky route  

But I am a noobie and maybe I just don't know enough about it to look in the right places.

Maybe I should be looking at other dealers online other than Bailey's??


----------



## Fish (Jan 9, 2011)

Look at the bottom tang of the chain off of the saw, what is the number?

Is it a 3 or 6?


----------



## DSChamber (Jan 10, 2011)

I will check it out and report back.... thanks for the reply



Fish said:


> Look at the bottom tang of the chain off of the saw, what is the number?
> 
> Is it a 3 or 6?


----------



## John R (Jan 10, 2011)

My 250 used a .325 .063 gauge chain and bar.


----------



## Rookie1 (Jan 10, 2011)

I thought all 325 was 063.


----------



## DSChamber (Jan 10, 2011)

Rookie1 said:


> I thought all 325 was 063.



Nope... you can get .325" pitch chain in .050",.058",.063" and I think .040"... probably other thickness sizes as well.

My Husky 445 has a .325 chain that is .058"


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 10, 2011)

All Oregon A074 bars will fit that saw, regardless of gauge.

The gauge and (pitch) of the chain has to match the bar. What is most common vary between markets.


----------



## Fish (Jan 10, 2011)

The MS250 is somewhat unique in the Stihl world, as it uses their small saw's
bar mount, but uses the .325 pitch. In most areas of the U.S., the gauge of the
.325 chain is .063. The drive link count for the MS250 in the 16 inch bar is 62.


----------



## Threadbare702 (Jan 10, 2011)

I have a ms250 that is sitting on a shelf It has the original bar that came with it I could see about parting with it.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 10, 2011)

Fish said:


> The MS250 is somewhat unique in the Stihl world, as it uses their small saw's
> bar mount, but uses the .325 pitch. In most areas of the U.S., the gauge of the
> .325 chain is .063. The drive link count for the MS250 in the 16 inch bar is 62.



Yes - and 62dl in .325 is very short for a 16" bar, so I guess the bars are more like 15" in reality....


----------



## Rookie1 (Jan 11, 2011)

Im slowly putting a 025 together I got from Andre. I plan on running 3/8 lopro on it. My dealer didnt think Stihl should have put 325 on it.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 11, 2011)

Rookie1 said:


> Im slowly putting a 025 together I got from Andre. I plan on running 3/8 lopro on it. My dealer didnt think Stihl should have put 325 on it.


 
I believe .325 narrow kerf is a very good option on that saw, but Stihl never offered that option.


----------



## Jensent (Apr 11, 2011)

Stihl Catalog 2010, Pg 41,Saw Chain Selection & Identification
MS250 shows both 3/8 Stihl Picco, .050 and .325, .063. Someone on this site recommended Oregon 91VXL .375, available from Baileys. Oregon Double Guard 91 bars and Bar, 3/8 lo profile chain Combo too. Combo runs about $30. These should fit wont they Saw Troll?
Tom


----------



## cuttingintime (Apr 11, 2011)

You might check with another dealer I bought a 16 inch bar for same saw last year I think about 50 dollars.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 11, 2011)

I would want no longer than 14" on that saw - and the design of the saw sucks bigtime - plastic, plastic, and cheaper plastic......:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## RAMROD48 (Apr 12, 2011)

There is nothing wrong with the design of the saw if you remember that is a 45cc HOMEOWNER saw....

that being said...

The MS250/025 with a slight muffler mod running a 16" bar with 22LPX chain will cut anything a homeowner needs it too...

Again there is NOTHING wrong with the design of the MS250...very good homeowner firewood saw that can be had for $319ish...


----------



## cuttingintime (Apr 12, 2011)

Ouch! Sawtroll, can you image my total surprise when I read your post. My 5 or 6 year old MS250 has been a very dependable. In fact all my cheep plastic is very much still intact. OMG stop the Internet I just realized this, this thing weights 10 pounds with a 45cc engine. Yeap Kai yea.


----------

